# WC/WCX; GREEN MOUNTAIN GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB June 12, 2011



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Darn.... VT is a little far for me  

I just wanted to make a note in case anyone here is contemplating this. The first WC that I attended as a spectator, used chukkars. Chukkars are a very enticing bird to a dog. Like candy. They are smaller too. The WC had "issues" with dogs not wanting to come back in (more slowly than usual) and not wanting to give up the bird. So if you are thinking of going, please try to get a chukkar or two to use with your dog before run the WC if they have never been on chukkars before. 

I am hoping to do a WC with our golden club in the fall. HOPEFULLY Gabby will be ready by then. 

I bet June in VT is gorgeous. Should be AWESOME pictures.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins, too far for me too especially since one is fairly local in Sept. VT is beautiful though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Did some water work today, we may NEVER be ready for a WCX, we seem to have a real *issue* with the water honor


----------

